# Triumph



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Made this sign for my largest fleet manager.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very impressive Mark.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is really Kool, bet he will like that. 
Herb


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice sign Mark,& very intricate too.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Cool sign. Very nice.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, that's really nice.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Mark.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Neat!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice carving Mark. You got all the good detail in that model. I'm sure he will appreciate it.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

That 3D carving looks good enough that if your flip the board over and cut a mirrored image of the same file you could pop the cycle out and drive it away. 

Well done!


----------

